# Where does this come from?



## cornaljoe (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone know where this comes from?  I'm guessing it's fanart but I don't know.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Feb 4, 2007)

kindof reminds me of riviera, but it'd def. be fanart if that's the case,


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 4, 2007)

I dunno, but I like how that blade of grass is *conveniently placed* down there...


----------



## Qpido (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe it's from some Fairy Hentai Manga.
But I couldn't tell you from experience.

Q~


----------

